# Cut out without a bee vac., should be fun!



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

good luck. the main thing is to get the queen in box and keep her there. we sometimes put a queen excluder on bottom of hive so she cant leave once you put her in. we just did one like this saturday. (we usually use a bee vac) put queen and all comb in hive and by end of day there were only a few bees left at original spot. good luck


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

No it's not nuts. Although it does help to bee a little "off" when working with bees.

You better take pics and better yet.... video!
I also use a QE like TW.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Mr.Beeman said:


> No it's not nuts. Although it does help to bee a little "off" when working with bees.
> 
> You better take pics and better yet.... video!
> I also use a QE like TW.


Not so sure I can handle cleaning out the hive, smoker and video! My helper (home owner) has never been around bees before so should be very interesting to say the least.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

trainwrecker said:


> good luck. the main thing is to get the queen in box and keep her there. we sometimes put a queen excluder on bottom of hive so she cant leave once you put her in. we just did one like this saturday. (we usually use a bee vac) put queen and all comb in hive and by end of day there were only a few bees left at original spot. good luck


Good idea!


----------

